# CPU PLL Voltage - what is it and how can it help overclocking?



## Sasqui (Nov 7, 2009)

This is on an ASUS Maximus Extreme X38 w/ an E8600.

I can't seem to break the Prime95 (two workers) long term torture over 4.4 Ghz, I'm at 1.296v according to CPUz.  Windows itself is stable at 4.6 Ghz at that voltage.  Temps at 66c max (load), 44c idle.  OCZ Vendetta DHP cooler.

Would raising the CPU PLL voltage help?  What should I set it to?

I get almost identical results using 10x, 9.5x, 9.0x & 8.5x multipliers.  The board seems to have a 530 or so FSB cap.  So far, I haven't messed with the NB voltage.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 7, 2009)

Try 1.3v. What is your CPU GTL ratio's set at?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 7, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try 1.3v. What is your CPU GTL ratio's set at?



Running a test @1.5v PLL now 4.4Ghz, CPU 1.304v  at the end of the first round 1024k of Prime... usually fails on the second.

Ummmm... what's a GTL ratio?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 7, 2009)

Crap, just failed a thread.  Thankfully, it fails gracefully...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 7, 2009)

List all your bios options for me please. Sounds like you need a little bump in vcore.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 7, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> List all your bios options for me please. Sounds like you need a little bump in vcore.



That was not the option I wanted to hear 

Trying a 1.6v PLL and a bump in NB voltage... will get back with the values and options.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 7, 2009)

No luck... another fatal error on one of the workers... bumping up the CPU voltage


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 7, 2009)

pll used to be a big deal but not any more.

you rarely need to change it at all. only at high OC's.

im talking like 5ghz+


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> pll used to be a big deal but not any more.
> 
> you rarely need to change it at all. only at high OC's.
> 
> im talking like 5ghz+



Yikes!  I'm hitting 74c now, not over the first round.  1.320v  I need to get this thing under water.

I set the MB and PLL back to Auto...  How good is the ASUS monitoring software?  I've downloaded a bunch.  Is it the "AI Suite"?

Here we go... starting on round 2 of prime... finger crossed.

FUCK... failure.  Seems to always happen on Core2


----------

